# bowhunter & barebow thread



## dragonheart

Mark Bowen, man I miss him.


----------



## dragonheart

David Eatmon, 1992 Outdoor National Champion-Bowhunter. Wisconsin


----------



## dragonheart

David Hughes, letting me know how the "cow at the cabbage" at Texas State Indoor.


----------



## pilotmill

some great pics there. I think this is a good idea. Let talk history and tech about BB and BH. I have been shooting BB but moving some to Trad because no one around shoots dots. Hoping for a turnout at the State. Cant make the Nats but will be watching. Gar


----------



## Old Sarge

dragonheart said:


> View attachment 1421244
> 
> 
> David Hughes, letting me know how the "cow at the cabbage" at Texas State Indoor.


Man! There is a guy that could really shoot. Recurve or compound barebow. It's a shame he is no longer with us.


----------



## dragonheart

David was one in a million! The stringwalker.


----------



## Bruce K

This is a photo from out the club trying out a new stabiliser on my FRX


----------



## Bruce K

this is my shoot group from the National 3d titles this year 








Some of the Curves at the IFAA Nationals this year 








Shooting my Buffalo down at the club , great fun bow to shoot with 








Trying out the go pro camera








My Vantage elite , This is the bow I shot before I started getting serious with the recurve, going back to it next year 








This is one of the new colour targets we shoot our bowhunter events at , unmarked distances 
Going to shoot the state 3d titles this weekend I will try and get some more bare bow photo's for you guys


----------



## biblethumpncop

2010 Father's Day. I have shot FSL exclusively since this photo. I shot trad for nearly 20 years prior to stepping away from it.


----------



## rsarns

Shooting at the TBW Rock Shoot in Moses Lake, longbow..... Normally shoot longbow or recurve, and have recently been trying my hand at Bowhunter.

Moses Lake has some very innovative shots, pretty steep terrain, moving targets and lots of shots you need to be creative to see the shot...  3rd picture I am shooting 2 arrows off a ramp and into a deer target... Kids don't try this at home, this was on a closed course with a professional driver... LOL


----------



## rsarns

I hate posting groups shot, but first time out with the Vantage Pro, xt 3000 limbs and cam and half plus that Boyd sent me.... point on is 48 yards, this is my 60 yard group. Pretty happy with it! Still figuring out gaps, like I said first time at the range with it today. However the gap system that ITBESO and Gary talk about is pretty much dead on. Shot groups back from 60 to 20 today, also shot some out to 80. 70 yards was the bottom of my rest arm, and 80 was even split between that and the shelf. Did I say I like this?


----------



## pilotmill

nicely done. tell me more about that gap system. once my point gets above the target 50m, I have a problem with my windage, still looking a way to solve this, but picking a point seems the best alternative. Gar.


----------



## rsarns

Gar,
The gap system Gary explained to me ws for under the point on. Above it I pick parts of the bow to use as my point on. I am next going to try gapping off my shelf from 60 and out, similar to the gap system using the end of your arrow. You are right, windage is a problem using the tip of the arrow out past your point on, so hopefully centering the shelf and gapping from it will work. IE say my shelf is 90 yards, then 1/2 up should be 80 etc... 5 yards per 1/4 inch should be close.


----------



## rsarns

Here is the link to Gary's explanation of the "GAP" system he uses.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1775549&highlight=gap


----------



## itbeso

pilotmill said:


> nicely done. tell me more about that gap system. once my point gets above the target 50m, I have a problem with my windage, still looking a way to solve this, but picking a point seems the best alternative. Gar.


Pilot, sounds like you are shooting with 1 eye closed because if both eyes are open then you should be able to look through the arrow and see the spot. Put your thumb up and cover an object in the distance. with both eyes open you will be able to look through your thumb and see the object. Close one eye and you can't. This means you should be able to look through your arrow at distances beyond you point on and center the arrow on the dot


----------



## pilotmill

Yup, one eye closed. Today will go back to both eyes open and see how this works. thanks. Gar.


----------



## itbeso

pilotmill said:


> Yup, one eye closed. Today will go back to both eyes open and see how this works. thanks. Gar.


Good luck. If you have further questions, we have answers, hopefully.:wink:


----------



## krmccubbins

Good idea for a thead. I love to shoot bowhunter class and grew up with great pride of this style. Nothin better than shootin a perfect target and makin people with sights and a release just shake there head. This pic of me a State indoor and a pic of the whole Barebow class this year in Vegas


----------



## dragonheart

Mccubbins,

What bow are you shooting in the photo? Do you shoot wheels or cams? What is your setup outdoor and indoor?


----------



## dragonheart

Bob Borges on the stake at 1992 outdoor nationals in Wisconsin


----------



## dragonheart

Stringwalkin in South Dakota, outdoor nationals


----------



## dragonheart

When I was so much younger and thinner!


----------



## 2413gary

Good lookin bow had one 
Gary


----------



## dragonheart

How did you shoot today? Tear it up?


----------



## 2413gary

540 animal big story was Sandy female trad recurve 524


----------



## zestycj7

Gary,
How did you and Rocky do at the Trad. nationals?
Don.


----------



## 2413gary

It hurts really bad those guys beat me like a base drum. You will have to ask Rocky when you see him it may be privileged info.But on a better note Sandy is the IBO World Champ in the Female RU division

Gary


----------



## dragonheart

Gary enjoyed the visit greatly! Shoot the middle.


----------



## biblethumpncop

dragonheart said:


> Mccubbins,
> 
> What bow are you shooting in the photo? Do you shoot wheels or cams? What is your setup outdoor and indoor?



That looks like a Hoyt Prostar!


----------



## krmccubbins

dragonheart said:


> Mccubbins,
> 
> What bow are you shooting in the photo? Do you shoot wheels or cams? What is your setup outdoor and indoor?


Yea it is a prostar with wheels, that is my indoor setup and for outdoor I shoot a protec with a cam and 1/2. I love both bows but the protec is so smooth. The prostar is more forgiving, I placed third in vegas this year with the prostar and want to win it this year.


----------



## pilotmill

anyone shooting a clicker?


----------



## krmccubbins

Im a dead release shooter and shoot bowhunter and dont think they allow clickers. Ive shot that way my whole life and think a clicker would mess the routine of my shot.


----------



## dragonheart

I avoid clickers. I shot one for a few years stringwalkin. Still trying to recover.


----------



## itbeso

pilotmill said:


> anyone shooting a clicker?


Gar, clickers allowed in nfaa barebow but not nfaa bowhunter. Clickers are great if you have target panic but a lot of work if you don't need it.


----------



## dragonheart




----------



## zestycj7

Me shooting my Shadowcats, one left handed and one right handed.
Don.


----------



## itbeso

zestycj7 said:


> Me shooting my Shadowcats, one left handed and one right handed.
> Don.
> View attachment 1427118
> View attachment 1427119


Don, how many stations do you get with that stabilizer?:wink:


----------



## zestycj7

itbeso said:


> Don, how many stations do you get with that stabilizer?:wink:


Jim,
It all depends on the area I am in, someplaces I get up to 350. But no matter where I am I always get the Playboy channel...:thumbs_up
Don.


----------



## Steve D

Good stuff here keep more stories and pics coming.Thanks


----------



## dragonheart

2010 shooting field. I think this is Waco range. 
Earl Bateman
















Dave Baxter


----------



## dragonheart

Jack Wilson


----------



## doxie3

Great thread and good pictures. 

I am getting back into archery after 30 years. I started archery with the recurve, then switched to compound for a few years. Anyway I shot fingers, and bare bow when I stopped shooting. I have a 31.5" draw. I am planning on getting a 25" hoyt riser and long limbs. I bought a pair of long limbs 30# thru the classified section on this website. 

To shoot bare bow hunter round am I allowed to have a stabilizer, if so how long can it be. Is there anything else I need to know. I assume a tab is good. I don't want sights but some of the long targets are going to be tough with a 30 # bow and having shot a compound.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## dragonheart

In NFAA traditional with a recurve no stabilizers are allowed. You can shoot "bowhunter" with compound and non sight with 12" stabilizer. Barebow is compound and stringwalking with target (36") stabilizers.

All of these styles are "outa sight!" 

I believe that the NFAA now has a longbow class with wood arrows similiar to the IFAA. 

PS: The photos you see in the thread shooting recurve with a 12" stab are shooting International Field Archery Association which allows the stab on a recurve. Sure wish the NFAA would just allow a 12 stab in the traditional class. 

Here is a link to NFAA styles of shooting.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/styles.cfm

Traditional (masters of the craft) 








Bowhunter (red bow)








Barebow (stringwalkin)


----------



## rsarns

Nice pic of Gerald and Dan. Gerald is still one of the best ever, and a great guy to be around. He is an ultimate blast to shoot with.


----------



## zestycj7

Here are some old and new pics.
Don.
Rocky Chisholm,Louie Rangle and Jerry avery.







Gary Sheldon(shooting)







Frank McCubbins







Bill Waltz the new Ca. State Broadhead and Outdoor Senior Champion


----------



## grantmac

I wish the NFAA would allow Trad to follow the international Recurve BB rules. Then you could aim as you please and screw all the weights you want into your bow.

-Grant


----------



## 2413gary

THAT'S WHAT I'AM TALKIN ABOUT 
Gary


grantmac said:


> I wish the NFAA would allow Trad to follow the international Recurve BB rules. Then you could aim as you please and screw all the weights you want into your bow.
> 
> -Grant


----------



## rsarns

Gary,
Seems a lot of us feel the same way. Might be worth while to start hammering our State directors about writing up a change for their meeting in Vegas? I am pretty sure that is where the changes are submitted for the classes (thats where the longbow class got approved), not sure what the deadline is for gettting it on the agenda though. I know our State director real well and will ask him.


----------



## zestycj7

grantmac said:


> I wish the NFAA would allow Trad to follow the international Recurve BB rules. Then you could aim as you please and screw all the weights you want into your bow.
> 
> -Grant


 Or have it set up like the compound bowhunter class, 12' max on the stabilizer, no string walking, clickers or levels.
Don.


----------



## grantmac

zestycj7 said:


> Or have it set up like the compound bowhunter class, 12' max on the stabilizer, no string walking, clickers or levels.
> Don.


Thats no real change from how it is now with the front-mounted quivers.

I'm talking carbon copy of the FITA BB rules. Let us shoot the same for both Orgs, then we can make the skills transfer much easier when we want to shoot one or the other. Plus then you can shoot IBO RU with the same equipment and technique.

-Grant


----------



## dragonheart

Same rules as IFAA trad. would be my vote.


----------



## 2413gary

Grant the mounted quiver out front is not even close to a stabilizer all it does is add weight to the riser. It is better than nothing. I am guessing you would like string walking also . I am not sure I could go that far and their would be opposition to the string walking. But having said that I am willing to bend. I do know that the more you want to change the less we usually get Having said that I totally would like to be able to go from NFAA to Fita to IBO and not have to rebuild my bow.
Gary


grantmac said:


> Thats no real change from how it is now with the front-mounted quivers.
> 
> I'm talking carbon copy of the FITA BB rules. Let us shoot the same for both Orgs, then we can make the skills transfer much easier when we want to shoot one or the other. Plus then you can shoot IBO RU with the same equipment and technique.
> 
> -Grant


----------



## pilotmill

I have to agree with that. I would love to see the rules follow the same lines for all the organizations. Barebow shooting is challenging enough without setting up my bow 3 different ways. We sure dont need more classes anywhere, but we could use some agreement on what to shoot between organizations. I guess all of them could change one thing or another and come up with a standard but I doubt that will ever happen. IMHO it would increase the attendance for all the groups. Gar.


----------



## grantmac

2413gary said:


> Grant the mounted quiver out front is not even close to a stabilizer all it does is add weight to the riser. It is better than nothing. I am guessing you would like string walking also . I am not sure I could go that far and their would be opposition to the string walking. But having said that I am willing to bend. I do know that the more you want to change the less we usually get Having said that I totally would like to be able to go from NFAA to Fita to IBO and not have to rebuild my bow.
> Gary


Not compared to a 15" stab, but compared to weights inside the bow it definitely is. Otherwise you could gain the same weight with it on the side. Even compared to screw-in FITA legal weights its way out there.
Does your bow roll forward on the shot at all?

It seems like the NFAA is cutting off its nose to spite its face with equipment rules. They match no other Org, domestic or international. Makes it a real pain for me when I want to shoot across the border. Completely different set-up and technique rules.

-Grant


----------



## 2413gary

Grant the bow doesn't fall forward I have shot Fita style weight and it is better but the quiver does add weight and I will take what I can get.
(It seems like the NFAA is cutting off its nose to spite its face with equipment rules. They match no other Org, domestic or international. Makes it a real pain for me when I want to shoot across the border. Completely different set-up and technique rules.)

this is exactly what wrong but maybe in the next few years we can fix it
Gary


----------



## dragonheart

Anybody else have any photos?


----------



## Rhys A

Here you go Dragonheart , 
One of myself shooting Bowhunter.

Loved this bow 2006 Pro Elite , 4000 limb and wheel &1/2 . Some one stole it from my house


----------



## Bruce K

retty handy recurver there in the back ground to Rhys , Peter Dixon from Vic ,


----------



## Rhys A

You are right Bruce , Peter can shoot , however for me ( and one of my best friends !) that shirt makes me smile and cry all at the same time . 
Miss you buddy !! And wish I could have met Garrett !!


----------



## Boyd

Rhys A said:


> Here you go Dragonheart ,
> One of myself shooting Bowhunter.
> 
> Loved this bow 2006 Pro Elite , 4000 limb and wheel &1/2 . Some one stole it from my house
> 
> View attachment 1464032


I do like that picture. :wink:

You look good in that shirt.


----------



## Rhys A

Boyd said:


> I do like that picture. :wink:
> 
> You look good in that shirt.


I wear it with Pride Mate :thumbs_up


----------



## BOHO

Im hoping to get to shoot with Cato again soon. if I can make it over that way, I'll take some pics of him shooting for the thread. He's a great shot but he'll never tell ya that. lol


----------



## OBE

Rhys A said:


> I wear it with Pride Mate :thumbs_up


Looks like a soveigner from 2006 World...


----------



## dragonheart II

Thought I would bring this one back up to the top. Anybody got any of Ben Rogers shooting? Jim Brown?


----------



## 2413gary

here is the top three teams at the World Bowhunter team event at Nevada County shoot this weekend left to right Gary Burns and Bob Linett leaders second was Alan Eagleton and me Ben Rogers and Brad Chaney third. But Bubba Bateman and Dick Land weren't very far behind and tied Bob and Gary it went to a 70 yard shoot off Bubba and dick won all the silver buckles. Alan and I came 6 points behind for third.
There were 10 teams Saturday night all 10 teams were within 14 points with 28 targets to go on Sunday. 
Great time had by all


----------



## mding

Bubba and Earle Bateman had this bow,
then Dave Baxter, 
then me,
now Denny Cline's got it


----------



## biblethumpncop

Revive an old thread! I just picked up this PSE Moneymaker NIand will try shooting it barebow. The ATA seems too short for me to shoot FSL. Looking for an Aspen or Provantage to shoot FSL again.


----------



## redrum slaref

heres a pic of one of the shots at our range down here in Australia


----------



## dragonheart II

Back up to top, photos?


----------



## dragonheart II

Found a photo of me shooting Mark Bowen's Viking bow on the practice range at Waco at TFAA State Outdoor in 2003...wow 2003!


----------



## Stephen Morley

Thought I would share 2015 World Indoors 'Barebow' Im in the start (white shirt/bald head lol) Timo Leskinen (Finland) with cap on backwards has won the last two world Indoors shooting consistent 290's and beating Compound BB, he is top WA3D/Field Archer as well and has rock solid Form, well worth watching him.


You don't have to watch where the arrow lands, you can tell by the Archers reaction after the shot lol


----------

